# Протрузии L4-L5 и L5-S1, киста S2



## Yurry (3 Сен 2018)

Здравствуйте!

Очень нужна Ваша консультация.
48 лет, мужчина, рост/вес – 182/70. Род занятий – офисный работник.

Несколько лет назад поставили диагноз - поясничный остеохондроз, протрузии дисков L4/L5 и L5/S1.

На сегодняшний день, проблема следующая:

В последние 2 месяца беспокоят мурашки (онемение) и чувство отечности в левой ноге (голень, ступня), отдает в голеностопный сустав, в связи с чем, он периодически болит. Началось это состояние в один день, ни с чем не связываю, тяжести не поднимал, травм не было.
Был у невролога, сказал, что это проявление ПОХ и отправил на МРТ и миографию нижних конечностей.

МРТ (снимки ниже) в заключении: МР картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. Протрузии дисков L4/L5 и L5/S1. Спондилоартроз. Периневральная киста на уровне S2 позвонка. Гемангиома в теле S2 позвонка.

ЭНМГ заключение: ЭНМГ признаки невропатии малоберцового нерва слева по аксональному типу. ЭНМГ признаки замедления проведения импульса по корешкам C7-C8 и LV-S1 с двух сторон.

Был у нейрохирурга по поводу кисты, сказал, что киста в этом месте не может давать подобных симптомов, и проблемы с ногой не из-за нее.

После обследований мне было назначено лечение: массаж и физопроцедуры, комбилипен и мидокалм. Проделал их, и пропил полным курсом, к сожалению не помогает.

Что вы можете мне посоветовать, чтобы снять такое состояние?
И по поводу кисты, как вы считаете, может быть в все-таки в ней причина?


пс…Подобное состояние было у меня около года назад, я тоже лечился массажем, колол витамины B, пил мидокалм, ходил на физио. Изменений от лечения не заметил, но в итоге, прошло само, через 1-1,5 месяца.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (3 Сен 2018)

Желательно обратиться за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу).


----------



## Yurry (8 Сен 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо!
Я так понимаю, медикаментозные методы и физио уже не имеет продолжать делать?

И все же, так и не понял насчет кисты, она может влиять или нет?


----------



## Yurry (2 Ноя 2018)

Был у мануального терапевта. Осмотрел, покрутил, снял блоки. 
Изменений в состоянии не заметил.

Вопрос с кистой так и остается открытый:

Может ли киста в S2 (см снимки) провоцировать такое состояние, в моем случае?

Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Ноя 2018)

Почитайте про нейропатию малоберцового нерва.


----------



## Yurry (2 Ноя 2018)

Спасибо! Почитал. 
Это связано с кистой? И что делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Ноя 2018)

А там не было написано про причины?
Почитайте про туннельный синдром как причину нейропатии малоберцового нерва


----------



## Yurry (2 Ноя 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо!

Почитал еще раз, вот что нашел:

сдавления малоберцового нерва на любом участке его следования. Это так называемые туннельные синдромы – верхний и нижний. Верхний синдром развивается при сдавлении общего малоберцового нерва в составе сосудисто-нервного пучка при интенсивном сближении двуглавой мышцы бедра с головкой малоберцовой кости. Обычно такая ситуация развивается у лиц определенных профессий, вынужденных длительное время сохранять определенную позу (например, уборщики овощей, ягод, укладчики паркета, труб – поза «на корточках») либо совершать повторные движения, сдавливающие сосудисто-нервный пучок в этой области (швеи, манекенщицы). Сдавление может быть вызвано излюбленной многими позой «нога на ногу». Нижний туннельный синдром развивается при сдавлении глубокого малоберцового нерва на тыле голеностопного сустава под связкой или на тыле стопы в области основания I кости плюсны. Сдавление в этой области возможно при ношении неудобной (тесной) обуви и при наложении гипсовой повязки;
но тут ничего о той кисте, что у меня
или я что то не понимаю?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Ноя 2018)

Так если у Вас синдром малоберцового, то как это может быть от кисты, там где она нет этого нерва и его корешков.


----------



## Yurry (2 Ноя 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за разъяснение.  А что, то что я описываю похоже на данный синдром?
Просто, мой невролог не говорил мне об этом, к сожалению.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Ноя 2018)

Вполне похоже.


----------



## Yurry (5 Ноя 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, что порекомендуете?
Уже не знаю, где искать...
Местный невролог прописывает физио и мидокалм.
Мануал не видит, чем мне можно помочь, по его части.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Ноя 2018)

Поищете специалиста, который в этом разбирается.
Для диагностики можно сделать энмг и УЗИ нерва.
Для лечения - невролог, ортопед, мануальный терапевт, физиотерапевт.
Если диагноз подтвердится, то часто блокада с Дексаметазоном - быстрое решение.


----------

